# Realtek Audio manager Access violation



## drummerguy101 (Aug 13, 2007)

_Realtek HD Audio Manager
Access Violation at address 7E41BA9D in module 'USER32.dll'. Read of address 014A0004._

it popped up for no reason when i was browsing the web, what does it mean?
is there anything I can do to stop it happening anagin?

:up:


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I suspect it won't repeat if you haven't made any significant hard or software changes recently.

It sounds like two devices or programs were fighting for the same memory space. Sometimes this can happen if the computer's processing is out of sync.

You might want to post a HijackThis scanlog and we can atleast see if anything looks out of place that is currently running.

Download and install HijackThis. Run it and select "do a system scan and save the log file". Then copy/paste the contents of the log to a reply

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download5554.html


----------

